# Smokin the Salmon



## smokin swede (Oct 7, 2010)

My neighbor made a trip to Lake Michigan and brought back some King salmon and wanted it smoked (for a share of course).

Brined it using a modified version of Bearcarvers recipe. Omitted the cayenne and added cracked black pepper and a couple Tbls of worcestershire. Then let it dry and form a pellicle. Left the skin on.






Put on the apple wood smoke at 100 deg and raised it every half hour until it hit 180. Pulled the fish at 145 degrees






Cooled it overnight in the fridge and vacuum sealed it (except what we had to eat)






Nice smoke flavor. Not too salty and still moist.

Next up - Have to find some chucks on sale and crank out some beef snax sticks.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks great! I love smoking salmon it's probably my favorite. I like to put a bit of brown sugar and garlic & onion powder on mine then let it form the pellicle. I love the little sweet kick then the smokey goodness flavor after that. Man I may need to take out a the last piece I have saved in the freezer and eat some tonight.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks Great Swede!

The hardest thing is keeping it from disappearing!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Oct 7, 2010)

Someone say salmon?? Nice job and I bet it won't last.


----------



## nwdave (Oct 8, 2010)

So many projects for the smoker, so little time.......

Love your salmon.


----------

